# Grilled mack



## Bloodhawk762x39 (Jun 5, 2013)

Went out this morning with a bag of gulps and a multitude of jig heads. The gulps ran out after hooking into some rat reds and pinfish. Caught some bait and worked it like a lure, needless to say that it paid off.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice Spanish !


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

Nice fish! Fun to catch too!


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

Nice! They're thick in the sound right now, tore them up tonight myself


----------



## Bloodhawk762x39 (Jun 5, 2013)

Both were 21 inches. They are thick under a lot of bridges.


----------



## Trucki-n-ihsiF (Mar 23, 2008)

Bloodhawk762x39 said:


> Both were 21 inches. They are thick under a lot of bridges.


Which bridges are you referring to sir?They are pretty non existent at the chokaloosa pier.


----------

